# What hair color turns you on



## Bestquads_MRBQ (Dec 18, 2003)

Me i go with blonde slutty anything looks good to me .


----------



## jack hust (Dec 18, 2003)

slutty black that gets me everytime


----------



## AnaSCI (Dec 19, 2003)

slutty blonde......


----------



## edvedr (Dec 19, 2003)

i don't care, as long as she has hair.  actually i don't care about that either!!!


----------



## armani1072 (Dec 20, 2003)

i would love to get down with a natural redhead. HOT DAMN!


----------



## Blackfoot (Dec 20, 2003)

Reds.  Gotta love that fire crotch.


----------



## Chimp (Dec 20, 2003)

Brunettes do it for me! Black is a close second.


----------



## steroid (Dec 21, 2003)

Redhead   B)  B)


----------



## Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

Blondes, natural blondes and any other sutty lookin types


----------



## jsjs24 (Dec 31, 2003)

I voted brunette but I meant black hair.


----------



## Chelle (Jan 5, 2004)

Um, I vote brunette!


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 6, 2004)

<!--QuoteBegin-Chelle+Jan 5 2004, 03:49 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Chelle @ Jan 5 2004, 03:49 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteEBegin--> Um, I vote brunette!   [/b][/quote]
 thats only cause you are a lovely one.


----------



## Chelle (Jan 6, 2004)

<!--QuoteBegin-armani1072+Jan 5 2004, 11:11 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (armani1072 @ Jan 5 2004, 11:11 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteEBegin--> <!--QuoteBegin-Chelle+Jan 5 2004, 03:49 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Chelle @ Jan 5 2004, 03:49 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteEBegin--> Um, I vote brunette!   [/b][/quote]
thats only cause you are a lovely one.   [/b][/quote]
 Thank you 
I have to side with my own, don't ya know!    

Honestly, hair color or hair length should NOT matter to a guy as long as he thinks his woman is beautiful.

I understand "preferences" but to turn down a beautiful woman b/c her hair is not the color you like or her hair is short is disturbing.

I once read on a nother board that a guy said "short hair is a turn off".  WTF?
Again, not his preference but "turn off"?  :huh:   Short hair is not the same as bad breath or rotten teeth.

(sorry, it's a pet peeve.  You guys just getting to know Chelle   and I hope you still like me in the morning hehehehehe....)


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 7, 2004)

i like your hair chelle  pretty wild 






p.s. oh yeah i'd still like you in the morning


----------



## Nate (Jan 8, 2004)

I like you the best in the morning Chelle. Maybe its the panties, or that beautiful smile or the rad bod, i don't know, but i do know that you're more refreshing than a stiff shot of coffee in the wee hours of the am :blink: 

for what its worth


----------



## Friggemall (Jan 8, 2004)

For some reason I generally ended up daing blondes, but I like dark haried women the best. Like red heads too, not the orage but the darker red.


----------



## Chelle (Jan 11, 2004)

Armani and Nate ~ You guys are just too cute!    
You're also racking up the points


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 11, 2004)

WOOOHOOO  its all you chelle


----------



## Chelle (Jan 14, 2004)

<!--QuoteBegin-armani1072+Jan 10 2004, 09:54 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (armani1072 @ Jan 10 2004, 09:54 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteEBegin--> WOOOHOOO  its all you chelle  [/b][/quote]
  B)   You are a sweetie!


----------



## tweak (Jan 14, 2004)

> *I like you the best in the morning Chelle. Maybe its the panties, or that beautiful smile or the rad bod, i don't know, but i do know that you're more refreshing than a stiff shot of coffee in the wee hours of the am
> 
> for what its worth *




 :lol:


----------



## bigjay (Mar 10, 2004)

Blonde's all the way, real blondes...and if they are smart,  fuck load better,  fortunately,  I have a smart real Blondie


----------



## DragonRider (Jun 20, 2004)

> (Thank you
> I have to side with my own, don't ya know!
> 
> Honestly, hair color or hair length should NOT matter to a guy as long as he thinks his woman is beautiful.
> ...



I'm not that shallow Chelle...I like blondes, brunettes and redheads. It's just the kind of deep, understanding guy I am.


----------



## imdaman1 (Jun 20, 2004)

:bsflag:


----------



## DragonRider (Jun 20, 2004)

imdaman1 said:
			
		

> :bsflag:



I just can't believe you would doubt my sincerity, my integrity and my honor.
If I had a pair of gloves the duel would be on. Maybe next time.


----------



## imdaman1 (Jun 20, 2004)

LOL!!! :laugh3:


----------



## DragonRider (Jun 20, 2004)

bigjay said:
			
		

> Blonde's all the way, real blondes...and if they are smart,  fuck load better,  fortunately,  I have a smart real Blondie


In all seriousness a blonde has always made me take a second look the quickest. I don't care if it's natural or not.
Lately though I see a lot of brunette, redheads or just plain medium browns that make me melt right where I'm standing.
I guess you could say the hair catches my attention first. What I see when I look in her eyes clinches the deal.


----------



## imdaman1 (Jun 29, 2004)

That was beautiful, man. :bawling:


----------



## hicks92 (Feb 12, 2005)

the best girls ive been with have been red heads so they get my vote


----------



## STEELADDICTION (Feb 12, 2005)

Any color works for me as long as she has BIG TUBES!


----------



## Diesel (Feb 12, 2005)

if a girls is good looking it dont matter to me but slutty blondes do got somthin about them, especially since i can just bone and run 
wam bam thank you mam


----------



## heavy (Feb 13, 2005)

Brunette with big hips, big butt and a small waist!! Oh ya.


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 13, 2005)

Gimme a blond with BROWN eyes......SHIT!!!!!....that turns me on :sperm:


----------



## pincrusher (Feb 13, 2005)

blonde hair always seems to make even an average gurl look better to me.  brunettes and redheads need to appear more perfect to acheive the same look as a blonde but i would rather have a perfect brunette or redhead any day of the week. true blondes also have a cleaner look to them when going down under for a taste


----------



## big o (Apr 8, 2005)

Blonde for sure....I was drunk 1 nite and this woman at the bar had an awesome body but not 1 hair on her entire body...cemo....Yes I did...she was a smoker so she really turned me off with that...besides she wouldn't give me head....useless as far as I'm concerned...


----------



## LITTLEME (Apr 8, 2005)

Brunette With Curly Dark Brown Hair.. Mmmmm


----------



## Cannons (Sep 5, 2005)

Brunette, by subconscious choice I believe.  For some reason I find myself more attracted to dark headed women.  I guess they are usually dark complected too, so that would explain the dark hair!!


----------



## kell11 (Sep 5, 2005)

Dark Hair.Long,Straight...Brunette


----------

